# quelqu' un se connecte peut etre sur ma borne airport



## sbell (19 Octobre 2004)

salut a tous

je voudrais savoir si il est possible de savoir si quelqu' un se connecte sur ma borne airport, car je vois souvent le modem travailler alors que je n' utilise pas le mac. C 'est peut être normal, mais c' est pour me rassurer.
Merci et longue vie à Macgénération


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sbell a dit:
			
		

> salut a tous
> 
> je voudrais savoir si il est possible de savoir si quelqu' un se connecte sur ma borne airport, car je vois souvent le modem travailler alors que je n' utilise pas le mac. C 'est peut être normal, mais c' est pour me rassurer.
> Merci et longue vie à Macgénération



l'autre soir un copain est venu chez nous avec son portable pc 
il pouvait en effet se connecter a internet mais il fallait le code d'entrée
on a pensé a la connexion du voisin  , il a  un reseau sans fil


----------



## sbell (19 Octobre 2004)

Salut Robertav
Tout d' abors, j' aime bien ta citation.
merci pour ta réponse, je comprend bien qu' on puisse se connecter sur ma borne, mais est ce que je peux le voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2004)

sbell a dit:
			
		

> Salut Robertav
> Tout d' abors, j' aime bien ta citation.
> merci pour ta réponse, je comprend bien qu' on puisse se connecter sur ma borne, mais est ce que je peux le voir ?



ne possedant pas ni de portable ni de connexion sans fils
je ne peux pas te dire.......
par contre j'ai un routeur , a chaque pc ou mac qui se met sur internet , j'ai un voyant qui clignote

attend un peu, tu verras ,  on va te repondre plus precisement


----------



## Balooners (19 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour, 

 Normalement, si tu as bien une Airport Base Station Apple, tu dois pouvoir crypter ton reseau facilement. De plus, si une personne est conecter à ton reseau, dès que tu est dans le Finder sur l'icône réseau, tu dois voir apparaître les ordinateurs connectés à ton reseau.

 Si tu n'as pas crypter ton reseau (Cryptage WEP), je t'invite à le faire via Application / Utilitaire / Administration Airport (ou quelque chose comme ça, je ne l'ai pas sous les yeux) Ne met pas un mot de passe trop simple.
 Normalement avec ça, il n'est presque pas possible de se connecter sur ton réseau sans ton accord.

 @+


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2004)

met un calibre sur ta borne, et des quelle clignote et que tu ne t'en sert pas, flingue la:rateau:... ou donne la moi!


----------



## NightWalker (19 Octobre 2004)

sbell a dit:
			
		

> Salut Robertav
> Tout d' abors, j' aime bien ta citation.
> merci pour ta réponse, je comprend bien qu' on puisse se connecter sur ma borne, mais est ce que je peux le voir ?


 Normalement, lorsqu'un ordinateur se connecte sur un réseau, son adresse IP devrait être enregistrée sur ce réseau.

 Dans "Application-Utilitaires" tu as un utilitaire qui s'appelle "Utilitaire de réseau". Lance cet utilitaire, puis va dans la rubrique "Netstat". Tu peux laisser l'option sur "Afficher les informations du tableau de routage" et clique sur le bouton Netstat. Tu devrais voir s'afficher toutes les adresses IP qui se trouvent sur ton réseau. 

 Donc si tu trouves une adresse IP qui n'est pas la tienne...


----------



## sbell (19 Octobre 2004)

salut Nightwalker,
voici ce que je vois actuellement dans nestat . cela te sembles correct ?
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            10.0.1.1           UGSc       13        1    en0
10.0.1/24          link#4             UCS         2        0    en0
10.0.1.1           0:d:93:22:be:f8    UHLW       14       30    en0    948
10.0.1.3           localhost          UHS         2      385    lo0
10.0.1.255         link#4             UHLWb       1       18    en0
127                localhost          UCS         0        0    lo0
localhost          localhost          UH         85    45842    lo0
169.254            link#4             UCS         0        0    en0

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
localhost          localhost          UH          lo0
fe80::%lo0         fe80::1%lo0        Uc          lo0
fe80::1%lo0        link#1             UHL         lo0
fe80::%en0         link#4             UC          en0
fe80::20a:27ff:fee 0:a:27:e4:a0:78    UHL         lo0
ff01::             localhost          U           lo0
ff02::%lo0         localhost          UC          lo0
ff02::%en0         link#4             UC          en0

merci pour ta connaissance et ton aide
longue vie  Macgeneration


----------



## Nikopol87 (19 Octobre 2004)

Le neststat te permet de visualiser toutes les connections actives sur ton interface reseau donc sur ton en0 (airport je suppose)


----------



## Nikopol87 (19 Octobre 2004)

Si tu veux avoir une idée de ce qui se passe sur ton reseau a un moment t il te suffit de regarder quel est la nature de la trame reseau passant sur ta borne et surtout d'ou elle provient :

une commande utile et tcpdump, à utiliser seulement en mode root, d'ou un sudo obligatoire, il suffit en suite de spécifier l'interface reseau (ici en0 pour l'airport) ainsi que le host que tu veux étudier (encore une fois ta borne donc 10.0.1.1)

sudo tcpdump -i en0 -l host  10.0.1.1 



```
sudo tcpdump -i en1 -l host  10.0.1.1 
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on en1, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
22:46:06.008630 IP 10.0.1.2.50909 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  54977+ A? fr.rd.yahoo.com. (33)
22:46:06.044473 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50909:  54977 2/0/0 CNAME[|domain]
22:46:06.232493 IP 10.0.1.2.50910 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  18988+ A? login.europe.yahoo.com. (40)
22:46:06.266173 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50910:  18988 2/0/0 CNAME[|domain]
22:46:06.857647 IP 10.0.1.2.50911 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  40667+ PTR? 2.1.0.10.in-addr.arpa. (39)
22:46:06.861892 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50911:  40667 NXDomain* 0/0/0 (39)
22:46:06.874009 IP 10.0.1.2.50912 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  27584+ PTR? 1.1.0.10.in-addr.arpa. (39)
22:46:06.878228 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50912:  27584 NXDomain* 0/0/0 (39)
22:46:07.555197 IP 10.0.1.2.50913 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  58036+ A? eur.i1.yimg.com. (33)
22:46:07.591040 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50913:  58036 3/0/0 CNAME[|domain]
22:46:07.597142 IP 10.0.1.2.50914 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  59831+ A? eur.i1.yimg.com. (33)
22:46:07.599385 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50914:  59831 3/0/0 CNAME[|domain]
22:46:07.769722 IP 10.0.1.2.50915 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  50656+ A? us.i1.yimg.com. (32)
22:46:07.806326 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50915:  50656 4/0/0 CNAME[|domain]
22:46:07.879021 IP 10.0.1.2.50916 > 10.0.1.1.domain:  17667+ A? us.i1.yimg.com. (32)
22:46:07.882434 IP 10.0.1.1.domain > 10.0.1.2.50916:  17667 4/0/0 CNAME[|domain]
^C
16 packets captured
125 packets received by filter
0 packets dropped by kernel
```

ici par exemple mon poste avec l'adresse 10.0.1.2 allant faire un petit tour sur le site de yahoo en passant par la borne airport (10.0.1.1) pour demander vers l'extèrieure. 
Pour les connaiseurs, on te parlera de ethereal que je commence à étudier mais cela est un autre sujet.
Pour conclure si tu vois qu'une aute IP que la tienne (10.0.1.3 d'après ton exemple) s'affiche et bien tu n'es pas seul


----------



## Sarga (19 Octobre 2004)

Nikopol87 a dit:
			
		

> ici par exemple mon poste avec l'adresse 10.0.1.2 allant faire un petit tour sur le site de yahoo en passant par la borne airport (10.0.1.1) pour demander vers l'extèrieure.
> Pour les connaiseurs, on te parlera de ethereal que je commence à étudier mais cela est un autre sujet.
> Pour conclure si tu vois qu'une aute IP que la tienne (10.0.1.3 d'après ton exemple) s'affiche et bien tu n'es pas seul



D'ailleurs j'en profite pour poser une question bete, mais c'est la configuration de base de MacOS de prendre des adresses IP de classes A pour les reseaux privés, ou c'est juste le hazard qui fait que vous ayez les 2 des adresses de classe A sur vos reseaux privés ?

edit: merci du renseignement Ficelle


----------



## ficelle (19 Octobre 2004)

Sarga a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs j'en profite pour poser une question bete, mais c'est la configuration de base de MacOS de prendre des adresses IP de classes A pour les reseaux privés, ou c'est juste le hazard qui fait que vous ayez les 2 des adresses de classe A sur vos reseaux privés ?



c'est airport qui propose cette plage d'adresses par defaut si on active le serveur dhcp d'une borne...


----------



## flakk (20 Octobre 2004)

rhhaaaa ! 
en voyant ce sujet, j'ai tenté de mettre kismet et airsnort... avant de me rendre compte que l'airport extreme utilise une m**** de chipset broadcom et non un lucent/orinoco comme je le pensais...
adieu rfmon..
personne veut echanger une Airport express contre une normale ??


----------



## Nikopol87 (20 Octobre 2004)

Fink = ethereal ...


----------



## morden (20 Octobre 2004)

une autre solution pour rendre l'accès à ton reseau encore plus ardu pour des utilisateur indesirable est d'en faire un réseau fermé. Personne ne peut voir le réseau sauf ce qui s'y connecte en connaissant le nom exact du réseau...

ayant eu (et ayant toujours d'ailleur grr ..) des problèmes de mot de passe sur ma borne j'ai enlevé le cryptage et j'ai mi en réseau fermé, résultat : meme moi quand je revient chez moi je ne voi pas mon propre réseau !  iol suffit alors de se connecter à un réseau "autre" et de tapper le nom exact de ton réseau et hop : te voila (mieux) protégé sans problème.


le cumul des deux est d'ailleur possible pour encore plus de protection : cryptage ET réseau fermé 

ne sortez jamais votre borne express sans une bonne protection, on sais jamais qui va l'utiliser !! 


A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## Nikopol87 (20 Octobre 2004)

et pis une restriction sur les adresses mac et tu as le trio presque gagnant d'un reseau wifi pseudo sécurisé...


----------



## flakk (21 Octobre 2004)

ceci dit.. même avec ce trio, ton réseau n'est pas forcement sûr pour autant...
il faut être bien conscient que chacun des ces 3 dispositifs est facile à contourner, et ce, sans avoir de conaissances particulières en réseau...

donc ca ne doit pas t'empecher de prendre quelques mesures de sécu simples en amont, sur tes mac/pc, comme éviter de partager des fichiers trop sensibles ou couper samba qd tu n'en a pas besoin, changer la clef wep regulièrement, etc...


----------



## sylko (21 Octobre 2004)

Et pourquoi ne pas laisser l'accès de ta borne ouverte?


----------



## morden (21 Octobre 2004)

@ flakk : tu dit qu' il existe des moyen simple de repérer un réseau AE fermé ? j'avou que je suis curieux de savoir : si mon réseau n'est pas sur j'aimerai bien en connaitre au moins les failles 

A part ça, je vais bien !!  !!


----------



## flakk (21 Octobre 2004)

morden a dit:
			
		

> @ flakk : tu dit qu' il existe des moyen simple de repérer un réseau AE fermé ? j'avou que je suis curieux de savoir : si mon réseau n'est pas sur j'aimerai bien en connaitre au moins les failles



ben les 3 pseudo securités dont on parlait au dessus sont : (par ordre croissant de protection)
- la réseau "silencieux" (sic!): le principe est que l'access point ne broadcast pas le SSID du réseau lorsqu'on lui demande... c'est tout !! donc silencieux est loin d'être le terme adéquat.
l'analogie avec le ping permet d'illustrer : si tu dis à ta machine de ne pas répondre aux ping, alors elle sera invisible.. à un détail près: dès qu'elle utilise le réseau, elle redevient visible...
donc en gros, lorsque tu utilise ta borne, et si il n'y a pas de cryptage, il faut moins de 30 secondes à nimporte quel wardriver pour se connecter à ton réseau wifi.
pour ca, il suffit d'avoir une carte wifi qui supporte le mode monitoring (50%des cartes wifi, mais pas Airport extrem) et kismet.

-filtrage @ MAC : limiter le réseau à certaines cartes réseau uniquement, reprérées par leur adresse mac, unique et écrite en dur ds le hard par le constructeur.
Ca parait sympa, mais le spoofing d'adresses mac est simple aussi. (je ne sais pas en wifi, mais je suppose que c'est aussi bidon qu'en ethernet... 3 lignes de commande )
pareil qu'au dessus.. il suffit de sniffer un réseau actif 30 secondes pour se trouver une adresse mac autorisée, et se connecter...
recherche "mac spoofing" sur google..

-cryptage WEP: censé empecher les intrusions via un cryptage plus ou moins fort.
pratique, sauf que l'algo de cryptage est foireux et a des failles énormes.
il suffit, toujours avec une carte wifi qui vas bien, de sniffer tout ce qui se promène, en restant completement passif (cad sans être connecté au réseau).
une fois qu'on a récup suffisemment de paquets (qque millions), on mouline un coup, et hop.. au revoir le cryptage.
pas besoin de conaissances.. juste un soft du genre airsnort, qui est un outil de sécurité bien connu des sysadmins..

Pour chacun de ces 3 cas, la 1ere partie de l'intrusion est completement indécelable, puisqu'elle se limite à sniffer le réseau sans y être connecté.
Ensuite, l'intrusion est détectable... mais à moins d'avoir un système d'IDS très bien configuré, il est trop tard...

donc je le répète... il vaut mieux limiter les risques, comme ne pas utiliser de protocols faisant passer les login/pass en clair (remplacer telnet,ftp & co par ssh sftp, etc)...
il faut partir du principe que tout ce qui transite en wifi est peu/pas secure, et faire preuve de bon sens quoi.
mais il ne faut pas non plus tombre dans la parano...
si un scriptkiddie penetre sur mon réseau (et les logs de mon IDS confirment que c'est déja arrivé).. il n'y trouvera rien d'intéressant... donc à la limite, je m'en balance...


----------



## sbell (22 Octobre 2004)

Merci à tous de vous être interressé à mon cas.

Finalement, comme le dit Flakk et sylko, et comme je n' ai rien de secret défence sur mon PB, je vais laisser l' accès ouvert. Si ça peut profiter à quelqu'un ....
Longue vie à Macgénération


----------



## billboc (27 Décembre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> si une personne est conecter à ton reseau, dès que tu est dans le Finder sur l'icône réseau, tu dois voir apparaître les ordinateurs connectés à ton reseau.



C'est vrai ça   
quelqu'un pourrait t-il confirmer que tous les ordi connectés à un réseau airport apparaissent dans le finder ?

ps: uniquement dans le finder de celui qui manage la borne ou dans les finder de chaques participants au réseau ?

Merci
A+


billboc


----------



## flakk (27 Décembre 2004)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai ça
> quelqu'un pourrait t-il confirmer que tous les ordi connectés à un réseau airport apparaissent dans le finder


 non... ca serait trop facile.. faut pas rever...


----------



## 406 (27 Décembre 2004)

laisser ouvert sa borne peut poser des problèmes. si le voisin fait du p2p et se fait répérer, c'est chez toi qui vont venir. heureusement, tu n'as bien sur, aucun mp3 illégal sur ton mac et en cas de photos pedo, c'est pareil. donc si tu change d'avis, tu prend tes mots de passe ici : http://www.echu.org/services/passwordgen.php par exemple


----------



## iota (27 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

  Y'a pas moyen de voir la liste de machines connectées dans "Airport Admin Utility" ?
  Ou dans "Airport Management Utility" ?

  @+
  iota


----------



## flakk (28 Décembre 2004)

ben si... mais ca n'empeche pas quelqu'un de faire du spoofing ni de sniffer tout ce qui passe...


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2004)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> ben si... mais ca n'empeche pas quelqu'un de faire du spoofing ni de sniffer tout ce qui passe...


 Oui mais bon, tout le monde ne s'amuse pas à faire de l'ARP spoofing (de plus en plus compliqué d'ailleur)...
    Donc si tu vois une adresse MAC inconnue, ça met sur la piste quand même...

 En plus, si ARP spoofing il y'a, vu la rapidité de mise à jour des caches ARP, si tu t'intérésses un peu au nombre de requétes ARP envoyées, tu vas vite voir si y'a spoofing ou non.

 Pour ce qui est de sniffer, en cryptant (WPA, WEP...), tu peux déjà t'assurer un minimum de sécurité.

_EDIT_
 Ouai bon, pour le spoofing, j'oubliai qu'on parlait de wifi, donc ce que je dis n'est pas tout à fait vrai... 
 Mais bon, controler les adresses IP et les adresses Mac, c'est quand même le minimum à faire... 

    @+
    iota


----------



## billboc (28 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, controler les adresses IP et les adresses Mac, c'est quand même le minimum à faire...



quel est le moyen le plus simple de faire ça   

Billboc


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2004)

billboc a dit:
			
		

> quel est le moyen le plus simple de faire ça


 Ca se configure au niveau de ton routeur ou de ton point d'acces wifi.
 Tu n'autorises que certaine adresse MAC (celle de tes cartes réseaux).
 Ensuite tu peux limiter le nombre d'adresses IP que fourni le service DHCP de ton routeur (255 en général), c'est un peu contraignant, mais ça facilite un peu le controle.

 @+
 iota


----------



## flakk (28 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais bon, tout le monde ne s'amuse pas à faire de l'ARP spoofing (de plus en plus compliqué d'ailleur)...
> Donc si tu vois une adresse MAC inconnue, ça met sur la piste quand même...
> 
> En plus, si ARP spoofing il y'a, vu la rapidité de mise à jour des caches ARP, si tu t'intérésses un peu au nombre de requétes ARP envoyées, tu vas vite voir si y'a spoofing ou non.
> ...


 je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... et je brosse un tableau volontairement alarmiste, c'est clair  ...

 mais comme je le disais dans les posts précédents, le plus dangereux est de se croire en totale sécurité parce qu'on filtre les IP, les mac ou parce qu'on utilise du WEP.
 Chez toi, t'as beau avoir une serrure a ta porte, ca arretera pas un cambrioleur *talentueux* (je suis pas sur que ce qualificatif soit approprié) et donc tu ne laisse pas des liasses de billets de 500 sur ta cuisine.
 un réseau info, c'est pareil, et beaucoup trop de gens n'en sont pas conscient.

 d'ou ma conclusion... qd on a pas les moyens d'être au top de la protection, pour des raisons techniques, financières ou autre, qu'on a pas que ca a foutre de passer des heures à tweaker le FW, truffer son réseau d'IDS et de honeypots, (cad comme 99,9% des gens normalement constitués), on évite de laisser trainer son n° de carte de crédit et le code qui va avec sur un doc text. 
 (rigole pas... dans mon ancienne boite, un techo était tombé sur un truc comme ca, en faisant le ménage sur le poste d'une ex-collaboratrice partie en retraite)


----------



## iota (28 Décembre 2004)

flakk a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai jamais dit le contraire... et je brosse un tableau volontairement alarmiste, c'est clair  ...


 Oki désolé, on s'était mal compris 

  C'est clair qu'au niveau du grand publique, parler de sécurité totale est utopique 



			
				flakk a dit:
			
		

> on évite de laisser trainer son n° de carte de crédit et le code qui va avec sur un doc text.
> (rigole pas... dans mon ancienne boite, un techo était tombé sur un truc comme ca, en faisant le ménage sur le poste d'une ex-collaboratrice partie en retraite)


 Moi, pendant un stage dans une boite, j'ai retrouvé une carte de crédit dans la photocopieuse 
 Même sans l'informatique, certaines personnes ne sont pas assez prudentes 

  @+
  iota


----------



## flakk (28 Décembre 2004)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Même sans l'informatique, certaines personnes ne sont pas assez prudentes


 haha.. ds le même genre, une amie avait trouvé un trousseau de clef de maison.
 Dessus il y avait une petite plaque avec le nom et l'adresse(!!) de la personne...
 elle y va, elle sonne, et le papy réponds à l'interphone qu'il arrive...
 Après 2 minutes d'attente, il reviens à l'interphone, et il dit qu'il peut pas ouvrir la porte, sa femme a fermé à double tour et qu'il trouve plus ses clefs...


----------



## PGRZYBOW (15 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

pour faire suite à ce fil de discussion, la borne airport est-elle accessible même si l'ordinateur est éteint ? en clair, quelqu'un pourrait-il se connecter à la borne qui elle même discuterait avec une livebox qui elle, est toujours allumée ?

merci d'avance....


----------



## theverglades (12 Août 2007)

Nikopol87 a dit:


> sudo tcpdump -i en0 -l host  10.0.1.1



Merci Nikopol87!!! depuis ce matin je tente de faire marcher tcpdump.. bon maintenant ca marche impek!


----------



## theverglades (12 Août 2007)

En fait tcpdump permet de voir toutes les connections qui transitent par le routeur ainsi que les sites web consultés mais à l'inverse si on veux crypter ces données comment fait on?


----------

